# Cantonese Style Steamed Fish



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

1 1 ½-3 lb whole fish (sea bass, croaker, rockfish, etc) with head and tail, cleaned, scaled, and gills removed
1/4 cup plus 2 tablespoons white wine
3 cloves garlic, chopped
2 stalks of scallions, chopped
2 tablespoons ginger, minced
2 teaspoons sugar
1/4 cup olive or vegetable oil
3 tablespoons soy sauce

1. Rinse the fish inside and out with 1/4 cup of wine.
2. Select a round or oval platter that's large enough to hold the fish but will fit inside the top of a steaming utensil.
3. Place the fish on the platter and set platter in the top of the steamer. Cover and steam over boiling water 10 to 15 minutes. 
4. Meanwhile, prepare the sauce base by combining the 2 tablespoons of wine, garlic, scallions, ginger, and sugar in a small bowl. 
5. Check fish for doneness. When done, remove the platter and pour off the liquid that has accumulated around the fish. 
6. Heat the oil in a saucepan, and when it is hot, add the sauce base. Cook, stirring until the sauce boils. 
7. Pour soy sauce over the fish first, and then pour the boiled sauce over the fish. Serve immediately.

This is one of my favorite ways to serve fish. It's really simple once you learn how to do it. You can also cut the head and tail off if the fish won't fit in the steamer. You can also use fillets, just shorten the cooking time. You can also poach the fish then make the sauce accordingly.


----------



## rockthefish (Dec 30, 2003)

This is a great recipe...very tasty!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damn this was good. added cilantro and "oriental sweet cooking sauce" and BUTTER to the rice(my mom would kill me). and i seared the fillets to get a lil of the crispy texture, and that sauce soaks very well. thanks anthony

neil


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

No prob. This is my favorite way to serve whole fish. This is probably the best tasting "healthy" recipe out there.


----------

